# Kernel update

## TheJoker89

hallöchen erstmal,

also ich hab mir die neue Gentoo LiveCD runtergeladen und installiert

und wollte mal wissen wie ich den kernel auf den neusten stand bringen kann

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Also wenn du alles so gemacht hast, wie es im Handbuch steht, sollte dein Gentoo jetz auf dem aktuellsten stand sein.

----------

## tango

Um welchen Kernel geht es denn überhaupt ?

orig. Kernel (kernel.org) ? Vanilla-Sources (portage) ? Gentoo-Sources (portage) ?

tango

----------

## smg

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> hallöchen erstmal,
> 
> also ich hab mir die neue Gentoo LiveCD runtergeladen und installiert
> 
> und wollte mal wissen wie ich den kernel auf den neusten stand bringen kann

 

Mach erst mal ein uname -r und vergleiche auf kernel.org, ob du tatsächlich ein Upgrade brauchst.

Greets.

----------

## TheJoker89

also ich hab den gentoo sources kernel, mit genkernel erstellt (stage3)

und bei uname -r sagt er : 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

allerdings möchte ich den 2.6.15 haben, da man da angeblich auf ntfs schreiben kann

(mit captive)

----------

## tost

Schreiben auf NTFS ist nicht zu empfehlen und mit evtl. großen Datenverlusten verbunden..

Du solltest wissen was du tust und Backups parat haben.

Außerdem, wenn du den Kernel gut an dich anpassen willst benutz doch bitte nicht genkernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lade dir deinen Kernel von kernel.org herunter und backe ihn dir, kannst aber auch die aus Portage nehmen.

tost

----------

## saturday

 *tost wrote:*   

> Außerdem, wenn du den Kernel gut an dich anpassen willst benutz doch bitte nicht genkernel   

 

Was spricht gegen "genkernel --menuconfig"?

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Was spricht gegen "genkernel --menuconfig"?

 

Kenne mich mit den einzelnen genkernel Optionen nicht genau aus, doch als ich die Wahl hatte baute genkernel alles möglich in den Kernel rein, was auch nur irgendwie gebraucht wird..

Ich brauch kein FireWire und auch keine Unterstützung für spezielle Netzwerkkarten die ich gar nicht besitze..

Nach der Philosophie und auch um den Umgang mit einem Linux zu lernen finde ich es daher empfehlenswerter einen Kernel selber zu bauen.

Vorallem gibt es zig gute Dokumentationen, bspw. im Gentoo-Wiki

tost

----------

## schachti

 *tost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schreiben auf NTFS ist nicht zu empfehlen und mit evtl. großen Datenverlusten verbunden..
> 
> 

 

Wobei sich da in letzter Zeit viel getan hat:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67899 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der verbesserte NTFS-Treiber hat ebenfalls Einzug gehalten und kann nun nicht mehr nur bestehende Dateien überschreiben, sondern auch deren Größe ändern  das ermöglicht etwa das Bearbeiten von Dokumenten mit einem Editor oder OpenOffice. Damit kommt der NTFS-Treiber der vollen Unterstützung für NTFS einen Schritt näher  das Anlegen und Löschen von Dateien und Verzeichnissen bleibt jedoch weiterhin auf der Wunschliste.
> 
> 

 

----------

## TheJoker89

also dass mit daten verlust weiß ich aber ich wollte auch nur wissen wie ich den kernel bekomm...

also ich habe bisher immer genkernel benutzt, da es am einfachsten ist und als ich mal in meinem

Grub die kerneloption mit der auflösung schrieb funktionierte die nicht, daraufhin hab ich genkernel ben.

----------

## schachti

Ich würde Dir die gentoo-sources empfehlen. Die aktuelle 2.6.15-Version ist allerdings noch als ~x86 maskiert, wenn Du die installieren willst, geht das so:

```

echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge gentoo-sources

```

Und dann kannst Du wie gewohnt den Kernel bauen (gibt es auf gentoo.org AFAIK auch eine Doku zu). Du kannst natürlich auch die vanilla-sources nehmen...

----------

## NightDragon

Ich rate auch ganz ganz stark von der 2.6.15er kernel ab. Ich habe sie bereits intensiv getestet und das ergebnis war nicht schön.

hangups und Panic's sind an der tagesordnung... wird sich aber wohl bis zur stabel noch ändern.

die 2.6.14-r7 hingegen erscheint bis dato stabil und hat dazu einige fixes was den P4 angeht gegenüber der aktuellen 2.6.14-r4.

----------

## Romses

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ich rate auch ganz ganz stark von der 2.6.15er kernel ab. Ich habe sie bereits intensiv getestet und das ergebnis war nicht schön.
> 
> hangups und Panic's sind an der tagesordnung... wird sich aber wohl bis zur stabel noch ändern.
> 
> 

 

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen...

Ich setze einen 2.6.15er Kernel ein (nitro-sources) und alles klappt bestens.

Seit dem 15er kernel kann ich sogar wpa_supplicant mit den ipw2100 Treibern benutzen.

Gruß Romses

----------

## ConiKost

Dito!

Der 15er läuft sehr stabil.

Ich nutze nur noch komplette ~x86 Systeme  :Smile:  Alle Bombenstabil!

----------

## TheJoker89

ich hätte da noch ne frage undzwar habe ich jetzt die nvidia Treiber installier (sowohl Grafik als auch Nforce2)

und möchte den soundtreiber benutzen, da der normale linux treiber nicht geht.

wie genau mache ich das?

----------

## TheJoker89

boah ich habe eben mal wieder erfahren warum ich Linux soooo HAAAASSSSEEEEE!!!

jeden tag muss ich das sys neuinstallieren, weil nach ner aufgabe der pc nicht mehr läuft!!!

eben passe ich grade den kernel richtig an mein sys an mache alles aus was ich nicht brauche und dann....

dann konnte ich erst nicht mehr booten, dann als ich das gefixt habe konnte ich kein netzwerk mehr benutzen,

hat zufällig jemand am WEmall zeit für mich???? BITTEEE!!!!

----------

## tost

Nimm doch eine einfachere Distribution, warum machst du dir das Leben so schwer ?

 *Quote:*   

> ich hätte da noch ne frage undzwar habe ich jetzt die nvidia Treiber installier (sowohl Grafik als auch Nforce2)
> 
> und möchte den soundtreiber benutzen, da der normale linux treiber nicht geht. 

 

Symlinks müssen in /usr/src richtig gesetzt sein.

Dann kannst du ein emerge nvidia-kernel und emerge alsa-driver machen.

Der erste Befehl installiert den GraKa-Treiber, der zweite die Soundtreiber, die in make.conf eingetragen sind

tost

----------

## TheJoker89

ich WILL aber unbedingt gentoo haben, da es eben sehr schnell ist im gegensatz zu anderen distris

----------

## ro

naja, wenn du Linux so hasst wie du oben beschrieben hast solltest du dir vielleicht windows zulegen. -> Jedem das was er verdient.

Aber andere Frage:

Ich - und jeder andere Admin - ist ja von vorneherein faul. Wenn ich jetzt ein Kernel upgrade mache (an der stelle sei erwähnt das kexec ziemlich cool ist) muss ich danach immer noch emerge ati-drivers rt2500 alsa-driver eingeben (eben: "daran denken", darum gehts). Gibts da nicht irgendwie eine lösung, damit das dann automatisch gemacht wird?

Schon klar, ein script a la "emerge -u gentoo-sources && emerge -u blablabla" müsste schon reichen, aber ich mein etwas systemweites, ein ebuild das mir einfach auf jeder X beliebigen maschine nach dem kernel-upgrad auch die (externen) kernel-module updated?

----------

## schmutzfinger

@tost:

du setzt nen 2.6er kern ein und machst "emerge alsa-drivers"? Da hast du aber mit deiner Selbstbauvariante am falschen Ende gespart...

@TheJoker89

Das mit dem schnell wird zwar gerne behauptet gilt aber imho niemals als Argument für gentoo. Es gibt hier im Forum ne Menge Beiträge zum Thema "warum gentoo" und "speedup durch selber Bauen" wenn du dir die mal durchliest wirst du feststellen das es viel wesentlichere Gründe gibt gentoo einzusetzen. Ausserdem wirst du dort auch lesen das gentoo nicht mal eben schnell installiert werden kann ohne das man versteht was da überhaupt passiert. Wenn du nicht bereit bist dich tiefer mit dem Thema Linux zu befassen dann ist gentoo die schlechteste Wahl.

----------

## saturday

 *ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich - und jeder andere Admin - ist ja von vorneherein faul. Wenn ich jetzt ein Kernel upgrade mache (an der stelle sei erwähnt das kexec ziemlich cool ist) muss ich danach immer noch emerge ati-drivers rt2500 alsa-driver eingeben (eben: "daran denken", darum gehts). Gibts da nicht irgendwie eine lösung, damit das dann automatisch gemacht wird?

 

Nicht selbst getestet:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=module-rebuild

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze module-rebuild, das funzt bis auf zwei Einschränkungen sehr gut:

- man muß dran denken, es manuell auszuführen (es läuft nicht automatisch nach dem Kernel-Update)

- wenn man vmware nutzt, muß man nach dem Reboot mit dem neuen Kernel vmware-config.pl manuell ausführen, das macht module-rebuild nicht.

----------

## TheJoker89

nun ja lso windows ist mir aber zu teuer

Eine Lizens kostet in meinen augen ein halbes vermögen und das habe ich nicht

Deswegen Linux!

Also beim ersten gentoo installieren hab ich genau verstanden was passiert:

Disks Partitionieren

Übernehmen

Dateisystem erstellen

daten entpacken

blablabla

----------

## buthus

tschuldigung das ich hier so dazwischen quake, aber mal eine frage: was bringen mir die nitro-sources im gegensatz zu den "normalen" gentoo-sources?

----------

## ro

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> nun ja lso windows ist mir aber zu teuer
> 
> Eine Lizens kostet in meinen augen ein halbes vermögen und das habe ich nicht
> 
> Deswegen Linux!
> ...

 

als einsteiger würde ich dir trotzdem kubuntu oder fedora oder opensuse empfehlen.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> @tost:
> 
> du setzt nen 2.6er kern ein und machst "emerge alsa-drivers"? Da hast du aber mit deiner Selbstbauvariante am falschen Ende gespart... 

 

Ich habe mir das ALSA Guide durchgelesen und mir die Vor - und Nachteile angeschaut.

Ich wusste nicht das es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich in der make.conf intel8x0 eingetragen habe, oder es im Kernel integriere.

tost

----------

## schmutzfinger

Doch macht es, du musst das Modul nach dem Kernelupdate nicht extra bauen. Wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund eine ältere Version des Treibers nutzen will dann kann man das über die extrernen Treiber machen.

----------

## Romses

 *buthus wrote:*   

> tschuldigung das ich hier so dazwischen quake, aber mal eine frage: was bringen mir die nitro-sources im gegensatz zu den "normalen" gentoo-sources?

 

Der Nitro-Kernel ist ein relativ hoch optimierter Kernel.

Zusätzlich enthält er Features wie Software-Suspend2, Riserfs4 1G LowMem Support und vieles mehr...

Im Grunde ist es nur cool, ihn zu haben  :Smile: 

(Ich benutze von den zusätzlichen Features nur softwaresuspend2)

Gruß Romses

----------

## buthus

 *Romses wrote:*   

>  *buthus wrote:*   tschuldigung das ich hier so dazwischen quake, aber mal eine frage: was bringen mir die nitro-sources im gegensatz zu den "normalen" gentoo-sources? 
> 
> Der Nitro-Kernel ist ein relativ hoch optimierter Kernel.
> 
> Zusätzlich enthält er Features wie Software-Suspend2, Riserfs4 1G LowMem Support und vieles mehr...
> ...

 

danke! aber der ist schon stabil, oder ist die sache etwas wacklig?

----------

## Romses

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke! aber der ist schon stabil, oder ist die sache etwas wacklig?

 

Ich finde ihn schon stabil.

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme.

Allerdings weisen die Maintainer darauf hin, dass dieser Kernel noch experimentell ist.

----------

## firefly

@schmutzfinger: wenn du den im kernel integrierten alsa-treiber verwendest dann benutzt du mit sicherheit eine ältere version  :Smile: (oder zumindestens die gleiche version wie man auch per emerge alsa-driver bekommt)

----------

